
Why MDA Is Like Waterfall Process And Is Doomed To Suffer The Same Fate - askorkin
http://www.skorks.com/2009/07/why-mda-is-like-waterfall-process/
======
mainguy
MDA will only fail if it's approached from a "the model must be complete"
perspective. MDA isn't really a process and IMHO fits nicely with Agile
processes.

~~~
askorkin
I disagree, even just coming from the perspective of agile practices (rather
than agile ideals). I don't see how you would easily engage in test first
development. Infact testing in general is a challenge. Same goes for
refactoring, you can adjust the model, but what if you're trying to overcome
other challenges, such as streamline to make your code more performant. MDA
hides all of that away. It is true though that the more people centric agile
practices are still valid (retros, stand ups etc.), but these would be valid
in any situation.

